# No spark



## gunnygasch (Jun 24, 2015)

Good Afternoon Forum
I need a lot of help. I am working on my MTD Yard Machine 2 cycle Garden Cultivator which quit running. 
I pulled the spark plug to see if it had any spark. No Spark.
I ordered a new coil and spark plug from MTD. I replaced the coil with the new 
one and still no spark. I used a 0.012 (Approx) piece of paper as a spacer
when I installed the new coil. Then I check with a feeler gauge. I chucked
my drill on to the crankshaft in order to spin the crank and check for spark
(CW and CCW) still no spark. Before I installed the new coil I check resistance
readings with an OHM meter and compared them with my old coil. They were
the same. I am doing something wrong but for the life of me I can't figured
it out. The kill switch is not connected. This seems like a very simple engine.
The entire circuit is only a flywheel w/magnet, coil, kill switch, and spark plug
but I can not understand what I am doing wrong. Since the coil and spark plug
are new and the kill switch is not connected could it be the flywheel?
Look for any help I can get.

Thanks
Ken GASCH
Dallas, TX


----------



## nbpt100 (Jun 1, 2015)

How are you checking for spark? are you using an inline spark checker.

Just some ideas below.

Did you check for continuity with the kill switch. Just to confirm it is open. 
Check the magnets in the fly wheel and make sure they did not fall out.

Check the spring in the spark plug boot. Sometimes they loose their fit.

Good Luck


----------

